# General D&D Discussion



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 26, 2012)

So I get that the "General RPG" discussion is now for all-tabletops-other-than-D&D- (and Pathfinder), and D&D and Pathfinder get discussed in their own forums.

However, we have multiple D&D forums.  Where's the discussion for D&D general, non-edition-specific discussion go?

(I'd nominate General ... wasn't broke; didn't need to be fixed.)


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2012)

General expanded; it didn't shrink.

If it's not specific to a particular edition, chuck it in Tabletop. We might be combining some of the specific forums anyway. We've evolved into a "lots of quiet forums" culture rather than "a few busy forums". Lesson learned is: strident people are usually wrong! Quiet masses are always right!


----------



## grodog (Sep 26, 2012)

But why change the directory/URL name, then, if discussion is still "general tabletop gaming"---could just change the descriptor for the board and leave the URLs (and bookmarks and google searches, etc.) intact


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2012)

grodog said:


> But why change the directory/URL name, then, if discussion is still "general tabletop gaming"---could just change the descriptor for the board and leave the URLs (and bookmarks and google searches, etc.) intact




You can't do one without the other.  The software doesn't work like that.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 26, 2012)

Morrus said:


> General expanded; it didn't shrink.
> 
> If it's not specific to a particular edition, chuck it in Tabletop. We might be combining some of the specific forums anyway. We've evolved into a "lots of quiet forums" culture rather than "a few busy forums". Lesson learned is: strident people are usually wrong! Quiet masses are always right!




Well at least the description is misleading then: "For discussion of ALL tabletop gaming *except D&D and Pathfinder* which belong in the dedicated forums below."

Clear for Pathfinder, but if I read "except D&D" then I am lead to think that if I have a discussion to start *about D&D* but not edition-specific, then I should not post here, but the truth is that I should...


----------



## mmadsen (Sep 26, 2012)

Morrus said:


> You can't do one without the other.  The software doesn't work like that.



You can keep the forum name and URL the same but just change the description.

For instance, this forum is named and described above as:
*Meta* Post comments and questions about the messageboards and other parts of EN World. If you have a problem, this is where to go. Moderator email addresses are posted here.​
Breaking all old links is _not cool_.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 26, 2012)

Morrus said:


> General expanded; it didn't shrink.




So it IS still the place for talking about D&D that isn't edition-specific? Just checking 'cause the description now says that it isn't.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 26, 2012)

the Jester said:


> So it IS still the place for talking about D&D that isn't edition-specific? Just checking 'cause the description now says that it isn't.




Tabletop Gaming would be the place to talk about D&D that isn't edition specific, yes.

I wonder how long it'll take before I stop referring it to as "General" out of habit.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 27, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Tabletop Gaming would be the place to talk about D&D that isn't edition specific, yes.
> 
> I wonder how long it'll take before I stop referring it to as "General" out of habit.




Simpler: please change the name back to "General" (which is about as generic and general a name as you can get), and correct the description to show that it allows general  editionless D&D discussion still.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 27, 2012)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Simpler: please change the name back to "General" (which is about as generic and general a name as you can get)




The name wasn't "General".  It was "General RPG Discussion", and that's not as general as you might think, since it is RPG-specific.  We pretty clearly have an audience for tabletop board games and card games on this site as well, but discussion was languishing for lack of a clear home.

It isn't like Morrus changed the name just for the heck of it - he had decent reasons for it.

How about we try it out for a while, and see how well it works, hm?  It isn't like this place runs on rocket-science-exact tolerances at the best of times.  If it works poorly, we can adjust.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, then, "General Gaming Discussion".

At any rate, by all means leave the name the same for a while, but at least please correct the description for "Tabletop Gaming" to drop the "except D&D and Pathfinder" bit so there's a clear place to discuss non-edition-specific D&D.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 28, 2012)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Well, then, "General Gaming Discussion".
> 
> At any rate, by all means leave the name the same for a while, but at least please correct the description for "Tabletop Gaming" to drop the "except D&D and Pathfinder" bit so there's a clear place to discuss non-edition-specific D&D.




This would be great- the current description really makes it sound like non-edition-specific D&D just doesn't have anywhere to go right now. And while it's fine for us long-time posters who can read between the lines, it certainly isn't going to help new posters figure the forums out!


----------



## grodog (Sep 28, 2012)

A redirect or a simlink would also take care of the problem of the broken link.


----------



## grodog (Oct 1, 2012)

grodog said:


> A redirect or a simlink would also take care of the problem of the broken link.




Thoughts?


----------



## diaglo (Oct 1, 2012)

i propose we name it a Very Model of a Modern Major-General 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSGWoXDFM64]I Am the Very Model of a Modern Major-General - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## grodog (Oct 4, 2012)

diaglo said:


> i propose we name it a Very Model of a Modern Major-General




I don't care what the name is, just that the old links work


----------

